
Italy to dig for ancient Roman treasure sought by Nazis - diodorus
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/italy/11936505/Italy-to-dig-for-ancient-Roman-treasure-sought-by-Nazis.html
======
ZoeZoeBee
Maybe this will help get the Poles to hurry up and start digging on the Nazi
Gold Train.

What an awesome year for buried treasure a head, Nefertiti in Egypt, Nazis in
Poland and now Ancient Romans, at least one of them should contain some pretty
awesome stuff

------
blue1
> he could be as valuable to Cosenza as Romeo and Juliet are to Verona or the
> Loch Ness monster is to Scotland, he argues

That is, as valuable as two things that never existed? Not very promising

~~~
mmariani
Two worthless ideas that generate millions in tourism. ;)

